# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  falling asleep during wild and wild not working!!

## lucidadic

I have been really trying practically ever moment of every day to work on lucid dreamin, i am reality checking 5+ times a day, anyway at  night i have been trying to wild, but every time i just fall asleep before anything happens. The last time i tried i got to the part where you body starts to tingle but nothing happened for like 30 minutes and i just ended up falling asleep, can someone help me to find a way to not fall asleep and does it always take so long?

----------


## Elucive

You're trying WILD during a wake back to bed right? There are plenty of anchors out there to help you stay aware and catch the transition. Lightly focus on your breath, counting, maybe a fan in the backround, maybe some soft music?

Keep trying.

----------


## Elucive

You're trying WILD during a wake back to bed right? There are plenty of anchors out there to help you stay aware and catch the transition. Lightly focus on your breath, counting, maybe a fan in the backround, maybe some soft music?

Keep trying.

----------


## MadMonkey

If you are just starting lucid dreaming don't worry about WILD for a while. Wait till you are great at DILD and can do MILD first. I found that after you learn MILD, WILD is easier to learn.

----------


## lucidadic

thanks for the advice. how long does it ussually take? and i want to learn wild early so that it won't seem like a monumental task later, anyway i will probably need much practice.

----------


## Metalconch

Side note*

Practice your dream recall, after you wake up try and remember as many dreams as you can. This is a great LD practice because it can help you reenter a dream when you start practicing wbtb. Also, you don't want to have a lucid dream that you don't remember!

----------


## TheDudeAbides

> I have been really trying practically ever moment of every day to work on lucid dreamin, i am reality checking 5+ times a day, anyway at  night i have been trying to wild, but every time i just fall asleep before anything happens. The last time i tried i got to the part where you body starts to tingle but nothing happened for like 30 minutes and i just ended up falling asleep, can someone help me to *find a way to not fall asleep* and does it always take so long?



One thing that can be 'misleading' is that you try to stay awake to WILD, when really its you try to fall asleep while keeping you mind conscious.  I use the word try but in reality dont even try to WILD, if you try to hard most of the time is doesnt happen.

----------


## iFatal

First make sure you actually get out of bed for at least 1 minute. If you are just waking up in the middle of the night and staying up for only 10 seconds then trying to wild then you are obviously going to fall back asleep because you are barely awake.

If you get out of bed to for example, go to the bathroom (With the lights off) then you will be more awake and stop that falling asleep right away.

Second don't try so hard. Your specifically looking for sleep paralysis, Hypnotic Images etc.  And because of this, you can't WILD

Here read this post I made in my WILD group

_"I have been thinking something for WILDs. People tell other people that you need to go to sleep to WILD which is true but I think people take it the wrong way as in actually trying to fall asleep.

The problem with this is that if you fall back asleep, you can't WILD. So instead of trying to go to sleep, you want to relax and calm your self down so you body thinks you are actually asleep. Then SP kicks in and all that stuff.

Another problem that I see around the forum is people thinking to much about WILDING or trying to hard to WILD. I see people looking specifically for HI, HS, and SP. But if your looking for that, you can't fall asleep and if you can't fall asleep you can't get into SP and later on into a lucid dream.

Now you guys might be a little confused because I just said that you shouldn't fall a sleep when you WILD. What I meant is like this:

Think to you self right now. How to you fall asleep? You lay in bed and you let your mind wander. Then eventually you fall a sleep

Now if your thinking about SP and WILDING when you try to WILD, you not letting your mind wander. You thinking about something as if you were awake. Thats why if you ever wake up in the morning and you just lay in bed thinking about things and your as still as a rock, you don't go into SP or see any HI."_

Sorry if that is confusing. Feel free to ask me any other questions you have  :wink2:

----------

